# Shelving help...



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

I'm planning on putting up some of the mantels I've been collecting for display in my living room, as you can see I have two 6' and three 5' mantels to put up and this is the best layout I think I've come up with. None of the shelves are the same finish, I like variety, and both 6' shelves and one 5' have a dental molding along the bottom so those three will be in the middle, the two remaining 5'ers will be the wide ones. Any ideas on different layouts are welcome before I screw 2x4's to the wall tomorrow..


----------



## sandchip (May 5, 2013)

I don't see a thing wrong with that, Jim.  Look forward to seeing them mounted and loaded with bottles.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 6, 2013)

Very cool Jim, I'd love to see them in person. Let me know when they're done. Oh, and let me know when you are coming back up to West Milly. You are welcome at mi casa.
 Fred


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

Thanks Fred, hope to see you at fridays meeting if you're around...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2013)

Hey Jim, I'm sure you know this but given the weight if each shelf you should add some bracing and mount the whole thing to a sheet of plywood first. Then mount the sheet directly to the studs with long screws.in the wall and as many as possible. I'd hate to see them sag and topple your bottles off, even if they land on the couch.
 You did ask for help but provided real plan except arrangement.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2013)

Sorry, you said you were using 2x4 but I still like a nice decorative bracket and a full plywood sheet.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2013)

Or perhaps some nice brackets and some wide barn board salvage.


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

Eric these are the mantels I'm using, there is an area in the back of each mantel for a 2x4 and the mantel slips over it, the 2x4's are screwed into the studs using 4" 'grabber' screws with a heavy thread on them. The shelves are then screwed down to the 2x4's with 6 2" screws from the top, I've had 10 quart hutches and 10 pint hutches on the same type shelf in my office for many months now and they handle the weight with no problem. I plan on keeping the bottles closer to the back half of the shelves, I would have to stand on them to make them sag...[]

 I've decided it was gonna be too cluttered using the layout I wanted because on the thinkness of each mantel, so this is the layout I'm going with for now. I'm thinking of adding two more lights to my lightbar for maximum effect, and I may be adding a white background for the bottles until I get my buddy over here to see about lighting them from behind. I will be working on the bottle layout in a little while, taking a break to rest my brain after all the layout work...LOL

 Thoughts???


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

...and yes the wall is a golden yellow, I may be a big beefy loudmouth but I have a great eye for color having the art background that I do[8D] 

 There's a picture window on the right of this pic and the bottles will be seen from the street and as you walk up my driveway to the front door, I'm waiting to see what the neighbors think.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2013)

Sorry, I was thinking more like an antique fireplace mantel that was 8-10" or maybe deeper and needing a possible support weight for, say, a mantel clock and more. Those look around 3 - 5" deep but I can't see for sure.  
 My apologies. []


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> Sorry, I was thinking more like an antique fireplace mantel that was 8-10" or maybe deeper and needing a possible support weight for, say, a mantel clock and more. Those look around 3 - 5" deep but I can't see for sure.
> My apologies. []


 No need to apologize, they are about 7" deep, but they are on there as solid as can be with the 4" screws holding the 2x4's...[]

  Your concerns are valid which is why I'll keep the bottles more toward the back end to keep the majority of the weight over the 2x4's. I'm also going to be adding a small black metal bead about 1-1/2" back from the front edge so if any of the bottles start to 'walk' they will stop at the bead.[]


----------



## andy volkerts (May 6, 2013)

[] Looks real good Jim! what is the vertical distance from the bottom of the mantels to the top of the next one down??


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

14-1/2" Andy, starting to play with some bottles now.... The quart hutches will get the matching pint hutch next to them.


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

Strapsides and a couple of ginger beers, this layout may change because I have some more whiskeys to add....


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

I will be using my paint stick tonight on my colored Saratoga's and Quart beers while I watch the Yankee game, they will fill out this mantel nicely,  this is definetly TOP SHELF stuff!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2013)

Very nice, I see now the side and front trim are easily better that a few brackets. I guess I was thinking of something else.[][:'(] Which one is embarrassed?  [] I don't know.


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

Top shelf is now full, one pic lightened up with Irfanview the other just with the flash...


----------



## Dugout (May 6, 2013)

I suggest putting your couch on the wall opposite the shelves so you can lay there and admire them.  []


----------



## treeguyfred (May 6, 2013)

Unbelievable Jim! Wowsers what a quart hutch collection! ... and your top shelf is top shelf with me!
 Saweet!!! 
 Mi compliante
 Fred


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

I have a nice comfy chair on the opposite side of the room Renee, thanks Fred I plan on adding another tonight...


----------



## toms sc (May 8, 2013)

i like that shelving and those bottles.real nice job


----------



## antlerman23 (May 8, 2013)

that looks fantastic! that cobalt Saratoga is KILLER!!![sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## epackage (May 8, 2013)

That cobalt is a Paterson weiss beer, but yes it is beautiful...[]


----------



## antlerman23 (May 8, 2013)

oops... lol don't mind that previous noob-ish comment [&:]


----------



## treeguyfred (May 10, 2013)

Hello Jim, I hope you'll be going to the NJABC tonite, I have some new stuff to show you and Tom Leavey.


----------



## epackage (May 10, 2013)

I'll be there Fred, bringing some out of towners and doubles just in case...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 10, 2013)

If it was me , im thinking some kind of yarn to keep the bottles from vibrating off the shelves.


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2013)

Final layout.........for now[]


 Added the matching pint hutches next to their big brothers, and I filled out the top shelf with some quart Saratogas and beers. It will stay this way until something different pops into my head....


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2013)

.


----------



## antlerman23 (May 12, 2013)

that is fantastic!!!


----------



## andy volkerts (May 12, 2013)

Pretty awesome Jim!! great looking display!


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2013)

That looks very nice. Great job!


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2013)

Thank you all, gonna try some lighting changes tomorrow evening...[]


----------



## treeguyfred (May 14, 2013)

Jim! That is a seriously sick hutch display!!!! I am SOOO ENVIOUS!
 Fred


----------



## ScottBSA (May 21, 2013)

Very nice groupings of your bottles.  I really like the variety on your top shelf.  I like the yellow walls.  I agree with the narrow shelves.  I have my large bottles and soda bottles on 9" library shelving and discovered that you can stack them in there like cord wood, but can't see the ones at the back.  The beginnings of the new shelves are cut out to be about 4" wide with a small lip at the front.  One bottle deep.

 Scott


----------

